

Jakob Nielsen: Feature Richness and User Engagement - brlewis
http://www.useit.com/alertbox/features.html

======
brlewis
Summary: Because of complexity cost, your default strategy should be to
minimize features and emphasize simplicity. However, some situations increase
the number of features an application can sustain. High user engagement is one
such situation.

